# Trail Cam review?



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I have yet to see a buck on my property and I'm seeing does on a daily basis so I want to put a trail cam over a corn pile just to see whats here. I dont need anything to fancy and this is an urban property so theft is also a posibillity. I was at Dicks and saw a couple on sale. One was a Wildgame Innovations 3.0mp ir for 79.99 and the other is a Wildgame Innovations 4.0mp ir for 89.99. The settings on the ir3 are limited where the ir4 has alot more options including video which I doubt I would use. I think I would splurge the extra 10 bucks just for the setting options. I cannot find a review anywhere online for these cams and I have never heard of the brand. I discovered in my hunt for reviews its the same company that makes Acorn Rage. Has anyone used these cameras? Are they worth 80 bucks? What else is good in that price range?


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

Check out moutrie cams.can't remember if at gander or cabela's.the 5.0 for either 89 or 99.i have a 4.0 and it takes really good pics.


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

Hey Big Red, I have the 4.0 as well. How long do your batteries last? I have tried multiple brands and they all bite the dust in less than 2 weeks. That is the only issue I've had with it. The videos mode works extremely well for me too.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

That Moultrie 5.0 is listed on Ganders website for 129.99. Not looking to spend that much.


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

I just got trhe moultrie gamespy D-55 from midway for $90.Haven't used it in the woods yet but it takes great pic's of my dog. It runs on 6 c-cell batteries and should last awhile.


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

the batteries i use are all name brand alkiline.they seem to last quite awhile.i only replace mine a couple of times during hunting season and a couple of times during the summer months.they do last longer during the summer vs. the winter months.i don't use the video portion of it,just never set it up for that.thinking about buying the solar unit for this year.put one on the game feeder last year and don;t have to change bateries now.saved me time and money.


----------



## meatwad (Sep 29, 2004)

If anyone is ever interested in trail camera reviews I have found very extensive ones at
www.chasingame.com


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Thanks for that link meatwad. I was able to find a review there for the IR4. Good reviews all the way around except for battery life. Just went to Dicks to get one and they had the IR5 on sale for the same price. Used a 10 off 25 coupon I printed from the Hot Deals section here at OGF and got me a sweet trail cam for 90 bucks. The battery life dosnt concern me because this will be mounted 150 yards from my house so I can run back and check it and change batteries anytime. The only negative I see with it is there are no security boxes or anything available for this model so I'm gonna pick up some scrap stel plate from the shop and weld me up a little custom box. Hopefully will have some pics to post soon!!


----------

